# Shall we recommend a movie to watch?



## Bretrick (Nov 19, 2021)

My recommendation is Mr Holmes.
Mr. Holmes is a 2015 mystery film featuring Sherlock Holmes. Stars Ian McKellen as Sherlock Holmes. 
Set during his retirement in Sussex, the film follows a 93 y o Holmes who struggles to recall the details of his final case because his mind is slowly deteriorating.
Rotten Tomatoes, gave it an approval rating of 89%. 
A "Gentle, moving, diverting drama that's perfect Sunday afternoon fare".


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2021)

I started this thread for the same purpose-most give their opinion of the movie there:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-was-the-last-movie-you-watched.42375/page-50#post-1920695


----------



## Gaer (Nov 19, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> My recommendation is Mr Holmes.
> Mr. Holmes is a 2015 mystery film featuring Sherlock Holmes. Stars Ian McKellen as Sherlock Holmes.
> Set during his retirement in Sussex, the film follows a 93 y o Holmes who struggles to recall the details of his final case because his mind is slowly deteriorating.
> Rotten Tomatoes, gave it an approval rating of 89%.
> A "Gentle, moving, diverting drama that's perfect Sunday afternoon fare".


Sounds great!  I will watch it!
I just got the book in the mail that you recommended, " _The Secret life of Inanimate objects" _and it sounds fascinating!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 19, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Sounds great!  I will watch it!
> I just got the book in the mail that you recommended, " _The Secret life of Inanimate objects" _and it sounds fascinating!


The book is a fascinating read.
Makes a person think about so many of those inexplicable things that happen along the journey through life.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 19, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> My recommendation is Mr Holmes.
> Mr. Holmes is a 2015 mystery film featuring Sherlock Holmes. Stars Ian McKellen as Sherlock Holmes.
> Set during his retirement in Sussex, the film follows a 93 y o Holmes who struggles to recall the details of his final case because his mind is slowly deteriorating.
> Rotten Tomatoes, gave it an approval rating of 89%.
> A "Gentle, moving, diverting drama that's perfect Sunday afternoon fare".


Thanks for the recommendation! Looking for movies for the Thanksgiving holiday, and this looks like a winner!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 19, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! Looking for movies for the Thanksgiving holiday, and this looks like a winner!


Very watchable


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## jerry old (Nov 19, 2021)

Again-post #2

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-was-the-last-movie-you-watched.42375/page-50#post-1920695


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 19, 2021)

I have a recommendation: Hell in the Pacific

Not as hellish as it sounds. Quite entertaining, even sometimes comical, beautifully directed and extremely well-acted by the only 2 performers in the film, Lee Marvin and Toshirō Mifune, who portray 2 officers from opposing armed forces, the USA and Japan, stranded on a deserted jungle island at the height of the Pacific Conflict of WWll. Enemies who must learn to cooperate, IF they can set aside the war horrors they've experienced.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 19, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Again-post #2
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-was-the-last-movie-you-watched.42375/page-50#post-1920695


My post is about any movie you would recommend, not the last movie watched.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 19, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> My post is about any movie you would recommend, not the last movie watched.


Right, maybe the last movie someone watched wasn't worth recommending, but they may have lots of movies they have seen that are worth recommending.


----------



## kburra (Nov 20, 2021)

Feel good family movie.
The Colour Room starring Phoebe Dynevor | Official Trailer | Sky Cinema - YouTube


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 21, 2021)

A River Runs Through It 1992​I loved this film. 
It is a 1992 American drama directed by Robert Redford and starring Craig Sheffer, Brad Pitt, Tom Skerritt, Brenda Blethyn and Emily Lloyd.
 Set in and around Missoula, Montana, the story follows two sons of a Presbytarian minister, one studious and the other rebellious, as they grow up and come of age in the Rocky Mountain region during a span of time from roughly World War 1 to the early days of the great depression, including part of the Prohibition Era.


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 21, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> A River Runs Through It 1992​I loved this film.
> It is a 1992 American drama directed by Robert Redford and starring Craig Sheffer, Brad Pitt, Tom Skerritt, Brenda Blethyn and Emily Lloyd.
> Set in and around Missoula, Montana, the story follows two sons of a Presbytarian minister, one studious and the other rebellious, as they grow up and come of age in the Rocky Mountain region during a span of time from roughly World War 1 to the early days of the great depression, including part of the Prohibition Era.


I'm glad you enjoyed it.  I thought it was long on beautiful scenery but short on plot but maybe I was having an off night.  It happens a lot lately.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 21, 2021)

I loved Steve Martin's _My Blue Heave_n. He played a mafioso who was in the witness protection program.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> A River Runs Through It 1992​I loved this film.
> It is a 1992 American drama directed by Robert Redford and starring Craig Sheffer, Brad Pitt, Tom Skerritt, Brenda Blethyn and Emily Lloyd.
> Set in and around Missoula, Montana, the story follows two sons of a Presbytarian minister, one studious and the other rebellious, as they grow up and come of age in the Rocky Mountain region during a span of time from roughly World War 1 to the early days of the great depression, including part of the Prohibition Era.


love this movie,never get tired of watching it,great cast based on the book by Norman McLean


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 22, 2021)

*Willow -*

One rarely gets to see midgets playing in movies, but _Willow _has its share. This movie is fantasy, magic, and
overall entertaining - it's about a special baby that is rescued from an evil queen by a midget farmer. I think the story is by George Lucas. Ron Howard directs at the helm. Plenty of action and thrills. We watched it on Amazon Prime (also available on Youtube). I particularly loved the fine acting of Warwick Davis.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096446/


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 22, 2021)

*Little Dorritt -
*
This is an English series (story from Charles Dickens) that keeps you watching until the very end! Very fine acting - I think the best! Available on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 22, 2021)

December 10, a new casting of West Side Story is premiering!  This is such a favorite of mine! Directed by Speilberg.  I would like to see it!  Rita Moreno has a role, she is great.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 22, 2021)

The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 23, 2021)

*The Miniaturist*
A Haunting, Sumptuous Drama set in 1686 Amsterdam.
After 15 minutes into the film I knew for certain I will enjoy this, "Evocative, spellbinding drama big on atmosphere"


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 28, 2021)

*The Novitiate. 2017




*Spanning over a decade from the early 1950s through to the mid-60s, Novitiate is about a young girl's first initiation with love, in this case with God.
Raised by a non-religious, single mother in rural Tennessee, a scholarship to Catholic school soon finds Cathleen drawn into the mystery and romanticism of a life devoted to the worship and servitude of God.
I thoroughly enjoyed this movie.


----------



## Shero (Nov 28, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> My post is about any movie you would recommend, not the last movie watched.


.
What is the difference?  If you recommend it, it means you have watched it? If you watched it then you recommend or not, n’est-ce pas ??

Also tell me how can anyone "recommend " something if they have not seen it?
.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 28, 2021)

The other post specifically asked what was the last movie you watched. Not whether you would recommend it.
The last movie I watched has nothing to do with what movie I would recommend.
My recommended movies are years old.
Totally different to the last movie I watched.


----------



## Jace (Nov 28, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> *Little Dorritt -*
> 
> This is an English series (story from Charles Dickens) that keeps you watching until the very end! Very fine acting - I think the best! Available on Amazon Prime.


Yes, I watched it all...v.g.


----------



## Jace (Nov 28, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> *The Miniaturist*
> A Haunting, Sumptuous Drama set in 1686 Amsterdam.
> After 15 minutes into the film I knew for certain I will enjoy this, "Evocative, spellbinding drama big on atmosphere"


This I did not care for..but "that's JMHO"


----------



## Irwin (Nov 29, 2021)

The Omen (1976)

My wife and I watched this movie again this evening and it is one great movie. It's actually more of a thriller than a horror movie with some of the most intense action I've ever seen in a movie. It's superbly acted and directed. I'd give it ★★★★★ out of 5, which I almost never do.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 1, 2021)

For a good comedy  / action / shoot 'em up film,  I recommend *Kingsman*: *The* *Secret* *Service *and* Kingsman: The Golden Circle.*
The Golden circle contains a great comedy role for Elton John.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 1, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> For a good comedy  / action / shoot 'em up film,  I recommend *Kingsman*: *The* *Secret* *Service *and* Kingsman: The Golden Circle.*
> The Golden circle contains a great comedy role for Elton John.


I have not heard of those. Will have a look for them


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 1, 2021)

A feel-good movie that I watched on my brother's recommendation is The Art of Driving in the Rain, about a race car driver and his dog. You'll need a box of tissues.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 1, 2021)

A Beautiful Mind .
....with Russell Crowe....based on the life of John Nash Nobel prize winner


----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 1, 2021)

The Man Who Would Be King - 1975

The Kipling story with a great cast. 
Sean Connery, Michael Caine and Christopher Plummer.
The pairing of Connery and Caine, brings this classic tale to life.


----------



## caroln (Dec 1, 2021)

Julie and Julia.  It's based on the making of Julia Child's book, _"Mastering the Art of French Cooking" _and Julie, who took on the daunting task of making every recipe in the book.  Great cast with Meryl Streep as Julia Child. Probably considered a chick flick but still a good movie.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2021)

Ida is a movie that really stuck with me. It's an International film (Polish), about a young woman on the verge of joining a convent. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ida_(film)


----------



## Irwin (Dec 1, 2021)

The Constant Gardener is an excellent movie and relevant for these times since it's about drug testing and corporate profits during a pandemic.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 17, 2021)

A poignant film about the last days of Oscar Wilde
*The Happy Prince* is about Wilde's ****** appetites (his “mauve moments” with street boys) and heavy drinking and druggy ways of a voracious man who was dangerous to those who came close. (“Each man kills the things he loves” – or, as his first lover and final love Ross warns, “he’ll eat you”).
Calling himself Sebastian Melmoth, Wilde leaves Reading Gaol in boisterous high spirits, an “exiled fairy”, but it’s a bitter slide down his trough of despond.
He spent the last three years of his life living in exile in France, where he composed his last work The Ballad of Reading Gaol, about an execution that took place while he was imprisoned there. 
Oscar Wilde died on November 25, 1900, at the age of 46 from Meningitis.


----------



## Sachet (Dec 17, 2021)

Author, Author.


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 17, 2021)

*THE LAST OF THE MOHICANS*

Based on the American literary classic _The Last of the Mohicans _by James Fenimore Cooper.
Daniel Day-Lewis, Madeleine Stowe, Russell Means.
Adventure, war, romance. 
Colonial American setting. British, French, Native Americans, and frontier settlers fight for control of the continent.
Filmed in North Carolina.

"...and one day there will be no more frontier. And men like you will go too, like the Mohicans."
-Chingachook-


----------



## Gaer (Dec 17, 2021)

a new movie:  the Untouchable  Sandra Bullock    Her acting, as well as the writing, directing, film editing were BRILLIANT!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2021)

I haven't seen a new movie in quite a while. I watch over and over again movies I love on DVD's like Grease, Young Frankenstein, and quite a few others. I am looking forward to a Nicole Kidman movie coming out soon called "Being the Ricardo's" She will be playing Lucille Ball.I just found the trailer.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 17, 2021)

*American Gangster* on Netflix, starring Denzel Washington and Russel Crowe.

Excellent thriller based on a true story. I'd give it four out of five stars.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 20, 2021)

*Level 16.
A dystopian thriller about a group of teen girls who are trapped in a mysterious and cruel boarding school that hides a dark secret.




*


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 20, 2021)

Nightmare Alley, currently showing at the theaters.  We saw it on Sunday and there were only two other people in the entire theater.  The secret is going to the theater before 1pm.  Everyone goes later.  Outstanding movie!


----------



## win231 (Dec 20, 2021)

I watched _"Patch Adams" _again last night.
One of those movies that's just as good after you've already seen it several times.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 20, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Nightmare Alley, currently showing at the theaters.  We saw it on Sunday and there were only two other people in the entire theater.  The secret is going to the theater before 1pm.  Everyone goes later.  Outstanding movie!


Not shown here in Australia until January 20


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> I watched _"Patch Adams" _again last night.
> One of those movies that's just as good after you've already seen it several times.


I am almost certain I have not seen it.
Though a memory is that Patch Adams was a clown that visited hospitals?
Robin Williams?


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 20, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Not shown here in Australia until January 20


Well worth seeing when it comes there.  Set in the 40's.  A lot of it in the carnival environment.  And Bradley Cooper and Cate Blanchett are fantastic.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 20, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Well worth seeing when it comes there.  Set in the 40's.  A lot of it in the carnival environment.  And Bradley Cooper and Cate Blanchett are fantastic.


Is it a Nazi movie? It was directed by the director of Pan's Labyrinth which, from what I remember, had to do with the Spanish Civil War.


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I am almost certain I have not seen it.
> Though a memory is that Patch Adams was a clown that visited hospitals?
> Robin Williams?


No, Hunter "Patch" Adams was a real doctor.  Not a typical doctor.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_Adams


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Sounds great!  I will watch it!
> I just got the book in the mail that you recommended, " _The Secret life of Inanimate objects" _and it sounds fascinating!


I saw this.  I love Sherlock!


Jace said:


> Yes, I watched it all...v.g.


I really love Little Dorrit. I have the dvds which are very hard to get.  I like the version with Denholm Elliott. 
Also, check out Martin Chuzzlewit.  I love this one with Paul Scofield.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 21, 2021)

Where Green Ants Dream.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 21, 2021)

*If you are interested in true events, this is not really a movie, but a 20/20 eppisode. Almost 2 hours in length.  It is about the tragic bonfire collapse at Texas A & M in the late 90s.  It was a tradition there to have students design, and build a large bonfire. In this event, while building the pile, it collapsed. Some students were trapped in side.  I ennjoyed how tactfully it was covered, including interviews with survivors, and families of victims.





*


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

*Man Of Aran 1934*
Fictional documentary film about life on the Aran Islands off the western coast of Ireland.
It portrays characters living in premodern conditions, documenting their daily routines such as fishing off high cliffs, farming potatoes where there is little soil and hunting for huge basking sharks to get liver oil for lamps.
Fascinating Movie


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 22, 2021)

_*The Importance of Being Earnest*_ is a 1952 British film adaptation of the 1895 play by Oscar Wilde.
The film is largely faithful to Wilde's text.

Edith Evans's outraged delivery of the line "A _hand_bag?" has become legendary.
As actor Ian McKellan has written, it is a performance "so acclaimed and strongly remembered that it inhibits audiences and actors years later", providing a challenge for anyone else taking on the role of Lady Bracknell.

Watching movies of this genre engenders only positive feelings.
_The Importance of Being Earnest_ 1952​


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 22, 2021)

_Being the Ricardos _is a film available on Amazon Prime that detains a week in the lives of Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz in 1953 which focuses on the couple’s private and professional lives as they struggle to produce an episode of their grounds breaking CBS comedy.  Nicole Kidman is amazing as Lucy, even performing with facial prosthetics to  resemble her.  Xavier Bardem looks nothing like Arnaz but conveys his personality well.  The undercurrents of the infamous “Red Scare” of the 50’s and the troubled Ball/Arnaz relationship are front and center here; this film is definitely not a comedy about a classic comedy.  Worthwhile viewing although not what I expected, and I could have done without the liberal use of the “F-bomb” throughout, and the gratuitous sex scenes between Ball and Arnaz.  There are good, nuanced supporting portrayals of the William Frawley and Vivian Vance characters…


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 2, 2022)

*How Green Was My Valley 1941*
One of the really great classics.
Starring
Walter Pidgeon
Maureen O'Hara
Donald Crisp
Master Roddy Mcdowall
Won 5 Academy Awards.
The movie tells of the Morgans, a hard-working Welsh mining family living in the heart of the South Wales Valleys during the 19th century.
The story chronicles life in the South Wales coalfields, the loss of that way of life and its effects on the family.
Incredible insight into hard life of the miners and the Women folk who stood by their men.

In 1990, the movie was selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry of the Library of Congress as being "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant".


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

The Two Mrs. Carrolls
Bogart & Stanwyck are great!


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2022)

"A Killer Among Friends"  (non fiction)


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 31, 2022)

*Alone in Berlin *
Based on a true story

In 1940, German soldier Hans Quangel (Louis Hofmann) is killed in action during the French campaign. 
His parents, Otto (Brendan Gleeson) and Anna (Dame Emma Thompson), are devastated by the loss and their bereavement is unmollified by the joyful hysteria at Germany's victory. 
Deciding that Führer Adolf Hitler and his Nazi regime are responsible for this tragedy and much more, Otto cannot stand by any longer.
As such, Otto begins to create handwritten cards denouncing the regime's abuses and lies, which he secretly deposits throughout Berlin while a disillusioned Anna insists on helping him. 
As the subversive cards pile up over the years, Police Detective Escherich (Daniel Brühl) is tasked to track down the leafleteer while being pressured by his increasingly impatient S.S. superior for an arrest for this "treason", regardless of actual guilt. 
As the stakes rise even as Nazi Germany's day of reckoning approaches, Otto and Anna are determined to spread the truth regardless of the odds, even as their opposition awaits the fatal mistake that could doom them.
*



*


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 31, 2022)

I am watching DMZ on HBO/MAX 
I recommend you watch it.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 31, 2022)

CODA 

The winner of the 2022 Best Picture Award at the Academy Awards. It centers around the life of a deaf family whose youngest daughter is the only one that can hear. The father and son work on a fishing boat and need the assistance of the youngest daughter as an interpreter and to answer any calls while on the boat. The youngest daughter can also sing and has a passion for it and with the help of her choir teacher she works towards getting in Berklee College of Music. This makes it difficult for the family to work the business and for her to keep the schedule she needs to practice with the music teacher. That is as far as I am going into it. The story will make you laugh, cry, and anything in between. The story is close to my heart as I am deaf as many of you already know, but that doesn't take away from it being a fantastic movie and it should be seen. 

It is currently streaming on Apple TV.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 31, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I have a recommendation: Hell in the Pacific
> 
> Not as hellish as it sounds. Quite entertaining, even sometimes comical, beautifully directed and extremely well-acted by the only 2 performers in the film, Lee Marvin and Toshirō Mifune, who portray 2 officers from opposing armed forces, the USA and Japan, stranded on a deserted jungle island at the height of the Pacific Conflict of WWll. Enemies who must learn to cooperate, IF they can set aside the war horrors they've experienced.


Yep, I am a WWII buff read and watch all I can about the war.  I recall seeing this movie and this is especially good as Lee Marvin was a U. S. Marine who actually served in the Pacific fighting Japanese.  His acting was top notch, and his anger and frustration was real...


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 31, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Yep, I am a WWII buff read and watch all I can about the war.  I recall seeing this movie and this is especially good as Lee Marvin was a U. S. Marine who actually served in the Pacific fighting Japanese.  His acting was top notch, and his anger and frustration was real...


And Mifune served in the Japanese air force with the Aerial Photography unit because he was a professional photographer, and then the Japanese Self-Defense Forces, where he learned martial arts. Mifune and Marvin are among my favorite actors and they were both at their well-seasoned professional prime in this movie.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 3, 2022)

The original '*How the West Was Won*' a 1962 epic movie shot for in Cinamax (curved screen) but is now shown on TV or whatever just fine.

It is a movie about the great migration into the great west, they show the dangerous river crossings, traveling across the great plains, the expansion by the railroads, outlaws, Indians and even part of the civil war.  The movie has a long list of great actors, e.g., Henry Fonda, Gregory Peck, Debbie Reynolds, John Wayne, Spencer Tracy, etc. etc. etc.   Then to top it all off it as an absolutely great soundtrack.  

If you have not seen it, You have to see it!   If you have seen it but it has been a while, treat yourself and look it up....it will make you happy!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2022)

Today I saw Best Picture at the Oscars, CODA.  Well worth it, deserves the award for sure.  Pleasant, that's what it was.  Easy & nice as well as thoughtful.


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 4, 2022)

*All about Eve 1950*
Aspiring actress Eve Harrington (Anne Baxter) maneuvers her way into the lives of Broadway star Margo Channing, (Bette Davis) playwright Lloyd Richards, (Hugh Marlowe) and director Bill Simpson.
This classic story of ambition and betrayal has become part of American folklore. Bette Davis claims to have based her character on the persona of film actress Tallulah Bankhead.
Davis' line "Fasten your seatbelts, it's going to be a bumpy night" is legendary, but all of the film's dialogue sparkles with equal brilliance.
Marilyn Monroe plays a small role.
I enjoyed this movie immensely.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 4, 2022)

I watched this last night. Interesting and well produced, but sad.

*The Bombardment, *Netflix stream
The fates of several Copenhagen residents collide when a WWII bombing mission accidentally targets a school full of children.


----------



## oldman (Apr 4, 2022)

Clint Eastwood’s “Cry Nacho.”


----------

